# Does this fall seem off?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Last fall once things got good I thought it was one of the best falls in recent memory. Actually the last two have been good. I probably averaged 15 fish in 4-5 hours. I had many 25-30 fish days. The past couple of weeks have not been great. My last 3 outings on the Chagrin I have gone 2, 2 and 7. Anyone else think fishing is a little tougher than the last two falls?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm just the opposite. I had a terrible fall last year. This year I've had a lot of hookups, but I've never been a big numbers guy. I dream of 15 fish days.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope to turn the fall around here in a few minutes on the Grand!


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

I’m with you KT, it’s been slow. I’ve fished in what should’ve been excellent conditions for chrome and have come up empty. Similar reports from fellow fisherman.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

no minnows in the harbours that ive seen this year... last couple years they were packed in the harbours like sardines.... could stand on the rocks at fairport and schools would be swimming by all day like one continuous school.... this year I haven't even seen ""A"" minnow at all....just my 2 cents
not sayin there aren't ANY minnows at all out there in the harbours...just sayin the big schools that are usually there for the month of October and into November weren't there and are not there now


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

TRIPLE-J said:


> no minnows in the harbours that ive seen this year... last couple years they were packed in the harbours like sardines.... could stand on the rocks at fairport and schools would be swimming by all day like one continuous school.... this year I haven't even seen ""A"" minnow at all....just my 2 cents
> not sayin there aren't ANY minnows at all out there in the harbours...just sayin the big schools that are usually there for the month of October and into November weren't there and are not there now


The eyes ate them all


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Went to the Rocky today and same story. Got 4 in 4 hours but not what I expected. Conditions were great (aside from the leaves).


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> The eyes ate them all


lots of bait in cleve


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lots of minnows in Geneva


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Skunked on the Grand, this time last year I could find fish. This year I can't find them so far!


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

It has def been a slow year this year. I have been out a lot over the last couple of weeks and have struggled to find any fish. I have talked to a lot of other folks in the same boat. Have been in the Rocky, Chagrin, and the Grand and all seem to be the same. Seems most of the tribs that I have fished in years past are still tannic and low. We still really havent had the rain we need to turn things on in my opinion. We need another blow out rain to clean the summer silt and the leaves out. Also, the weather over the last week screwed with them I'm sure. the water temps dropped 8-10 degrees in less than a week. Looks Like we have rain coming in Thursday so hopefully that gets things back to normal (whatever that is!)


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hit the vermilion 2x in a row a few days back in optimal conditions everywhere from Rt2 upto mill hollow drifting untied chunks of skein in holes that I’ve caught plenty of fish out of. Had 1 bite in two days fishing.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Also noticed the fish I have caught have been small.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ngbassin is correct. Water table still seems a little low, we need more rain. The below avg temps have the rivers much cooler than the lake. Plus a messed up Lake from all the high winds. Its also still a little early, fishin will get better as the month goes on. I managed a couple on the Chag monday. The fish i have caught have not come from the deep holes. They seem to be holding in faster waters, tailouts and medium depth runs.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

I would agree. Nothing crazy deep. Can’t wait for things to get better. As frustrating as guide ice is, I know that’s when things get good.. patience has never been my strength lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

its not early the harbours are usually full of them by mid October as they follow the minnows in...

just don't have the minnows this year like we usually do


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

what we really need is about 5-6 days of some good stable weather.... things have been getting bounced around now for a month....high winds .. cold temps, snow,.. lots of rain...the rock was flowing at almost 10,000 on nov 2nd ... that's about as high as ive seen it in a long time this time of year


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Not sure whats goin on west of Ashtabula. But Conneaut Creek and Ashtabula River have produced alot of fish the past few weeks.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

kingbaiter13 said:


> Not sure whats goin on west of Ashtabula. But Conneaut Creek and Ashtabula River have produced alot of fish the past few weeks.


I’ve heard that before.. and it makes sense. The lake is much deeper in that area and in theory would be much more stable for the fish.i wish it wasn’t such a long drive though. I’ll make it that way soon enough


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

All good points. Typically this time of year I get them in the deep holes. It does feel like they should even be in their wintering holes the last few days but they are not.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I'm no expert now...my 2 cents is the wind over the last 3 weeks. I started hearing/catching steelhead from shore @ fairport litehouse back during last week of September. October started out with ...if I'm not mistaken a couple days around the mid 80's...then a week to 10 days of somewhat stable weather. IMO the steel fishing will boom here as soon as we get into a pattern of snow and good cold temperatures. I'm sure it's great for some if not exceptional and others not so...again I'm no expert...only In the backyard @ the fire pit lol.

Don.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

Found a willing participant this morning before work. Never fails that a winter storm rolls in and the steelhead fishing turns on. Have been at this for about 10 years now and just about every time I'm out at the onset of a front that brings a winter storm, the fishing is good... Too bad I had to get to work...


----------

